# Verbindungszeit berechnen (TCP, HTTP/1.0, HTTP/1.1)



## MaxJava (12. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich schreibe morgen eine Klausur und wollte mal fragen, ob ich die Aufgabe, die ihr im Anhang findet richtig berechnet habe. Es geht um die Verbindungszeit beim Laden einer Webseite. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das der richtige Bereich im Forum ist, ansonsten bitte verschieben.





Ich hoffe das kann man lesen :bahnhof:

Danke schonmal


----------



## Tobse (12. Feb 2015)

Ja, deine Ergebnisse stimmen. Es sei aber gesagt, dass sich sowas nicht berechnen lässt. Die Ladezeiten von Webseites variieren sehr Stark (je nach Netzwerk, Verbindung, Ort) und sind praktisch unvorhersehbar. Wenn man die Ladezeit einer Webseite wissen will, misst man sie am besten.


----------



## MaxJava (13. Feb 2015)

Ok, danke, in der Klausur kam tatsächlich ne ähnliche Aufgabe dran.


----------

